# Post Your Wallpapers



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Can be cellphone, PC, etc.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Wallpaper?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Cell lock screen: 
* *














Cell home screen: 
* *















Desktop lock screen 1: 
* *














Desktop lock screen 2: 
* *















Desktop wallpaper 1: 
* *














Desktop wallpaper 2: 
* *


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Wonder Woman and Gal Gadot surprised me with her ability to fill the role (she's not hard on the eyes, either).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> View attachment 897504
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Wonder Woman and Gal Gadot surprised me with her ability to fill the role (she's not hard on the eyes, either).


Ok tans, I see you. 😜


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Computer:


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Plain black. It's lifeless, like my soul 🙃 but a little good for battery life and nighttime screen time. I could put night sky instead.

But I love pictures such as this one










I can look at this one for a while and not get bored


----------



## Egigol (Sep 14, 2020)

Cell lock screen:









Cell home screen:









Desktop pic is somewhere in Switzerland I think but not sure:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Weekly boss from Genshin.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

DOGSOUP said:


> Computer:


Nightvale?


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Actually this:


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

SilentScream said:


> View attachment 897837
> 
> 
> Weekly boss from Genshin.


Fuck yea, the game I have installed but never got to play.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

SgtPepper said:


> Fuck yea, the game I have installed but never got to play.


I got into it on launch day and 250$ laterz ... I'm not addicted. I swear!


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Nightvale?


Firewatch! But yeah it does give me the same vibe as Nightvale, I like just staring at it if I'm agitated.


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

Lock screen









Home screen. Bestest boi


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Krakenless said:


> View attachment 897963
> 
> Lock screen
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

HanaNene! Kind of predictable on my part ^^'

My lock screen:










Hanako in a hoodie!


----------



## yewduyou (11 mo ago)

Weathering with you


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

yewduyou said:


> View attachment 898010
> 
> 
> Weathering with you


Wow, I felt that one.


----------



## yewduyou (11 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


> Wow, I felt that one.


wow, what do you feel?


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

yewduyou said:


> wow, what do you feel?


Sadness, but also immense strength and love.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a thing for “seeing” ……eyeballs, even have tattoos of eyes…but I change it often…my phone is my cat

ipad is an eyeball…


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Egigol (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## yewduyou (11 mo ago)

Killua and Alluka


----------



## ReaganNewton (2 mo ago)

At the moment, I have alienware wallpaper. I am a fan of this software, so I thought it would be a great idea to install it on my wallpaper. How often do you change the wallpaper on your lock screen or computer desktop? Sometimes I forget to do it and have one screensaver for an entire year. I can change the wallpaper anytime if I find something beautiful and exciting. I have a folder in my phone where I download pictures that inspire me. Also, I often choose wallpapers with motivational quotes from famous people. So, when I pick up my phone and see some inspirational phrase, it makes me want to work and achieve my goals.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

ReaganNewton said:


> At the moment, I have alienware wallpaper. I am a fan of this software, so I thought it would be a great idea to install it on my wallpaper. How often do you change the wallpaper on your lock screen or computer desktop?


in the past somewhat frequently(every 30-60 days). these days basically never.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)




----------

